# disable divx update checker



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

I have the free version of divx 6.8.4. I just received a message that there is some update. I want to disable these kind of messages and also disable any auto update checker, which i find annoying. But I don't see any configuration options, so how to do this?


----------

